# satellite receiver in philipines



## kermit123 (Dec 11, 2011)

hi lads long time been busy  I want set up my tv and want satellite receiver 
whats best one to use in zamboanga city, I can put dish up as high as I like ill build a tower. but whats best receiver to use there, any help be great  I want take one fron here in uk as theres more choice and you all now if you buy anythink in Philippines take it out door and that's it no returns   many thanks lads gaz /maybel


----------

